# I have a question about changing lifestyle



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a question about my life's situation. 
I have DP and DR bigtime. Now I think I have to change my lifestyle as well in order to recover.
What I do is sit at home most of the time, smoking cigarettes, drinking coffee.
I think that is not good.
I feel worried and (obviously) anxious about my money situation. I never had debts before, but since about 9 years I have a debt at the bank..a few thousands. My income is really low, just over a thousand a month. I feel ashamed about this.
Of course I feel I must go out and make money.
In the area where I live there is not much work- it will be mostly call center work
I have been breaking my head over, where to work, what job(s) to take, in order to get my living standard up to a normal point.
For now I only can buy food and nothing else.
In fact I even need more money than average for I need new teeth caps.
The anxiety about money is consistent.
Yet laming at the same time. I have this chronic cramp in my gut that is paralyzing and bad for the health, as well.

I have no social environment either. My old friends are done with me long time already because I changed so much..
The house I live in is not a home at all. I don't feel comfortable there at all, have very noisy neighbours too.
For lack of money I can't make it into a pleasant place, but I don't really want to either, for I don't want to live there.

Excercising I don't feel like, although I used to be really sportive. I don't even want to go out on the street, for I feel so embarrassed about my thin and emaciated looks. I don't really give a shit about myself anymore , actually.It has been a long time since I last felt like a human being, since I felt I could exist at all. I wish I could love something but i can't even love my cats.

I feel quite unhealthy too. I do not like the area where I live and the mentality is awful. I would like to leave here, for socially I do not fit in, what with my junkielike exterior (I am not on drugs at all, though), my financial situation, and my impaire social skills.

I don't know what to do. Somehow I feel physically so cramped that I see no way out. There are no nice places here to work (or work voluntarily). I know if i were clearer, I would leave. But I don't know where for right now I feel so bad. I do believe that my living circumstances contribute to the DP and I really, really would like to hear suggestions from others. Has anybody an idea ? In this situation there obviously are some factors wrong. I am afraid of taking the wrong steps that may only f**k up more. But maybe things will just get better if I were to have a job, to reconnect with the world. But not here, not in this place. but then how do I find a place where I fit in better?
And also I wonder if I should work on , getting more healthy somehow- there is something physical going on here too,my doctor has no clue however- I am the first to mention DP to him in his career.
is there anyone out there who recognizes this or can provide some answers?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH; ALL REPLY IS WELCOME.

S


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Crystal,

My opinion would be to start with some small steps to clear your mind up a lil first before making any major decisions. I would taper off the cigarettes and coffee. Both are toxic to your system. I'd go get some sublingual vitamin b complex and get back into exercising. Get a bike if you don't feel comfortable around people right now. Exercise is probably the most helpful thing for me. The natural high is incredible. Just start small with everything and build up a lil momentum then decision will become easier.

Hang in there


----------



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

foghat said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> My opinion would be to start with some small steps to clear your mind up a lil first before making any major decisions. I would taper off the cigarettes and coffee. Both are toxic to your system. I'd go get some sublingual vitamin b complex and get back into exercising. Get a bike if you don't feel comfortable around people right now. Exercise is probably the most helpful thing for me. The natural high is incredible. Just start small with everything and build up a lil momentum then decision will become easier.
> 
> Hang in there


----------

